# [ebuildfind] lancement d'un moteur de recherche pour overlay

## amirouche

J'ai mis un place un moteur de recherche d'ebuild dans les depot tiers (ie overlays).

C'est la premiere itération du projet, il est encore trés spartiale (ie pas enormement de fonctionnalités). 

J'attends vos retours, vos remarques, et vos encouragements  :Smile: 

http://repo.or.cz/w/ebuildfind.git

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Que fait ton outil de mieux par rapport à eix et emerge -s ?

----------

## amirouche

il permet de faire une recherche dans les overlays de gentoo sans avoir à les telecharger & creer l'index.

La recherche se fait dans les champs, overlay, category, application, description et version (il faut le numero de version exact):

 - recherche sur lisp

 - recherche sur emacs 

cette derniere recherche renvoie different type de resultat, :

 - les resultats contenu dans l'overlay emacs comme /emacs/app-emacs/babel/1.1

 - les resultats contenu dans la categorie app-emacs comme /dberkholz/app-emacs/ropemacs/0.6

 - les resultats dans emacs est contenu dans le nom d'application comme /emacs/app-admin/eselect-emacs/9999-r1 (mauvais exmple puisqu'il verifie déjà la premiere condition)

on peut affiner la recherche pour le moment le moteur de recherche de supporte pas les motclefs comme overlay:emacs, malgré tout on peut faire ce type de recherche ebuildfind:sunrise clamtk

Je n'ai pour ma part pas d'exemple concret ou cela est rellement utile de faire une recherche sur les overlay. Malgré tout sur ebuildfind:compiz on obtiens des resultats supplementaire qui peuvent interresser les utilisateurs des programmes associés.

Il peut servir aussi de visualisateur d'overlay, une recherche sur voyageur permet d'avoir un aperçu rapide des ebuilds present, navigation plus agréable que celle d'un dépot de gestionnaire de version quelconque.

D'autre part je pense que rendre plus accessible les overlays va pousser la communauté a y avoir plus recours et permettre un developpement plus rapide... je suis assez pretentieux sur ce point mais c'est un des objectifs.

il manque encore quelque overlay mais plus pour trés longtemps, il manque notamment portage :s

----------

## amirouche

je pense que je vais rajouter des explications sur le site...

----------

## brubru

Sympa comme site, j'aime bien la page d'accueil avec les différents flux rss affichés. (Par contre, je sais pas si tu a le droit de reprendre le logo, même avec le “poperty of gentoo...”).

Pour faire des recherches dans les overlays, il y a aussi:

http://gpo.zugaina.org/ et http://gentoo.zapto.org/ (comme je me souviens jamais de l'adresse, je retiens seulement http://larrythecow.org/ qui indexe ces sites externe à gentoo mais bien utile.

Les utilisateurs de paludis ont Unavailable repository qui permet d'avoir un index léger de tous les paquets contenus dans les overlays, et donc de faire des recherche directement avec paludis --query ou inquisitio (assez long).

Et je crois que eix permet de faire quelque chose comme ça (update-eix-remote).

Sinon une features qui serait bien, ça serait de faire des recherches directement dans le bugzilla de gentoo, puisque les ebuilds passent souvent par là avant d'arriver dans l'arbre ou les overlays.

----------

## amirouche

merci pour l'information je ne connaissais pas tout ces liens.

En ce qui concerne les ebuilds mis en attachement sur bugzilla je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

----------

## amirouche

En ce qui concerne l'utilisation du logo et de la marque gentoo je me refère à la page http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/name-logo.xml. C'est vrai que le logo gentoo est la seule image présente sur la page...?

----------

## amirouche

j'ai mis à jour https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5837354.html#5837354 avec les informations que tu as donné. N'hésite pas à completer le thread  :Wink: 

----------

## amirouche

J'ai mis à jour le moteur de recherche :

 portage fait partie des ebuild parser

 utilisation de mysql FTS pour l'indexation

 les recherches se font en utilisant la syntaxe de mysql à savoir :

```
ebuildfind:+emacs +gnome
```

 correspond à 

```
google:emacs AND gnome
```

```
ebuildfind:emacs gnome
```

 correspond à 

```
google:emacs OR gnome
```

```
ebuildfind:emacs -gnome
```

 correspond à 

```
emacs AND !gnome
```

----------

## amirouche

maj : 

 Ajoute de 4 overlay, thelinux, mds, ebox-plateform et ps3

 Ajout d'un "search plugin" pour pouvoir lancer les recherches à partir de firefox

 Disponibilité de la liste des overlays indexé

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

J'adore le concept,  et j'utilise ton site.

Découverte peut-être d'un petit bug: dans le champ de recherche, 

Lorsque je tape "kaffeine", alors tout va bien la recherche se passe bien. 

Lorsque je tape par exemple "k3b" (quand il ya un nombre dans le programme recherché) oups, rien, nada, le vide complet. 

Alors que k3b existe bien dans le dépôt officiel de gentoo et dans l'overlay de kde-testing. 

Alors, est-ce normal ou pas ?

----------

## amirouche

c'est pas du tout normal ! 

j'ai l'impression que c'est un problème lié à mysql FTS, tous les mots de moins de 3 lettres ne sont pas indexé, le même problème existe pour kde, ssh... je vais essayé de debuggé cela le plus vite possible...   :Rolling Eyes: 

merci de me dire que mon site sert à quelque chose  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Un rapport avec la variable  système ft_min_word_len ?

----------

